# Damasteel Chefs/Cake knife



## DukeHarley (Mar 19, 2019)

Decided to make a chefs knife for wedding gift for my daughter and she used it as her cake knife also. Damasteel, Blackwood, stabilized Spalted Maple, and Purple G10. Left tang proud. The spalted maple is from a tree in our back yard we had cut down that she used to have a rope swing in. Bolsters are Blackwood. Handle was just temp pinned in the pics.


----------



## Jville (Mar 19, 2019)

Dang, that looks really nice!


----------



## merlijny2k (Mar 19, 2019)

That is some maple your backyard produces!


----------



## Matus (Mar 19, 2019)

You did a great job. The etched full tag looks awesome and must have been less-than-trival to finish the handle and mount it fully finished on the etched blade.


----------



## Barashka (Mar 19, 2019)

Whoa, that's gorgeous, also a very nice choice of sentimental material! Great job.


----------



## DukeHarley (Mar 19, 2019)

Barashka said:


> Whoa, that's gorgeous, also a very nice choice of sentimental material! Great job.


Thank you!


----------



## DukeHarley (Mar 19, 2019)

Matus said:


> You did a great job. The etched full tag looks awesome and must have been less-than-trival to finish the handle and mount it fully finished on the etched blade.


Thank you! I appreciate the comment.


----------



## DukeHarley (Mar 19, 2019)

Jville said:


> Dang, that looks really nice!


Thanks man!


----------



## DukeHarley (Mar 19, 2019)

merlijny2k said:


> That is some maple your backyard produces!




Yeah I was cutting it up for firewood and I noticed a bunch of it had crazy spalt in it so I cut 2 blocks 8x8x12 and sealed them up for 2 years before cutting into knife size blocks and sending to K&G. I should have cut more.


----------



## Tim Rowland (Mar 19, 2019)

Very nice lines, it flows beautifully and the materials compliment each other nicely. Well done sir.


----------



## DukeHarley (Mar 19, 2019)

Tim Rowland said:


> Very nice lines, it flows beautifully and the materials compliment each other nicely. Well done sir.


Much appreciated......Thank you!


----------



## milkbaby (Mar 20, 2019)

That is a beautiful gift!


----------



## 83kamaleon (Mar 20, 2019)

this is the kind of gift that is priceless,congratulations


----------

